# QuuxPlayer



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

So I found QuuxPlayer ofr Win XP, Vista, or Windows 7. It has HTPC mode with enlarged text for touchscreens and it has a built in 30 adjustable EQ...

QuuxPlayer - Free Music Software - Because Life's Too Short for iTunes.


----------



## markland556 (Dec 2, 2008)

I tried using this a while ago and had issues with it crashing. I was using roadrunner software


----------



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

Yah I was thinking more along the lines of just using this to play media. I will not have GPS or anything else so this opening on the startup would be great


----------

